# Fog machine replacement parts?



## BolgniusRex

My daughter's band borrowed a Jinyu-Lighting Limited Ground Fogger, model FLL400 and misplaced the water collection bag. We'd like to replace the bag, but have not been able to find anyplace that sells replacement parts. Can anyone help? Thank you. :jol:


----------



## mannye

Any luck three years later?


----------

